

Xkcd substitutions - ck2
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/xkcd-substitutions/jkgogmboalmaijfgfhfepckdgjeopfhk

======
donquichotte
The comments in the Chrome Web Store are hilarious: "Phenomenal! I installed
it, removed it from my control bar, forgot it was running, and started editing
wikipedia articles to remove references to Pokemon and pokedexes from
articles, but they kept reappearing. FANTASTIC!"

------
probably_wrong
I implemented several of those with a generic regex-replace plugin. I didn't
write the regex properly, though, so replacing "election" for "eating contest"
meant that "selection" is now "seating contest", which is not a thing but it
should be.

A couple extra replacements: "Senator" works better as "Sith Lord", and "the
NSA" as "Glorious Leader" ("those jerks" works fine most of the time, too).

------
noonien
I've also created such an extension a while ago, however, it allows you to
create your own replacements:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/regexr/ienlimaajnl...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/regexr/ienlimaajnldhnffnjmoljnhompleloh)

------
andrewpe
[https://imgur.com/ZGi6NzX](https://imgur.com/ZGi6NzX) Perfect

